# help with crash dump



## CyberCr33p (Sep 23, 2019)

Randomly every few weeks / months one of the servers I manage gets a panic. It doesn't happen on the same server every time.

I run FreeBSD stable compiled on 2 September 2019 but it did happen with previous versions too and if I remember correctly it did happen with FreeBSD 11 too.

I don't have /usr/lib/debug/kernel files (I delete them to save some space) but I can recompile a new kernel / userland if it's needed.

Any idea what the issue is?


```
kgdb /boot/kernel/kernel ./vmcore.0
GNU gdb (GDB) 8.3 [GDB v8.3 for FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2019 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
Type "show copying" and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "x86_64-portbld-freebsd12.0".
Type "show configuration" for configuration details.
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>.
Find the GDB manual and other documentation resources online at:
   <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>.

For help, type "help".
Type "apropos word" to search for commands related to "word"...
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/kernel...
(No debugging symbols found in /boot/kernel/kernel)
0xffffffff80bff56a in sched_switch ()
(kgdb) bt
#0  0xffffffff80bff56a in sched_switch ()
#1  0xffffffff80bd9be2 in mi_switch ()
#2  0xffffffff80c29175 in sleepq_catch_signals ()
#3  0xffffffff80c28caf in sleepq_wait_sig ()
#4  0xffffffff80bd960a in _sleep ()
#5  0xffffffff80c64e02 in solisten_dequeue ()
#6  0xffffffff80c6c763 in kern_accept4 ()
#7  0xffffffff80c6ca40 in accept1 ()
#8  0xffffffff810a48b4 in amd64_syscall ()
#9  <signal handler called>
#10 0x0000000800ad68ca in ?? ()
Backtrace stopped: Cannot access memory at address 0x7ffffffee648
```


----------

